# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Υλικο φωλιάς για ζεμπρακια

## giorgos@

παιδια τι υλικο χρειαζεται για να στρωσουν την φωλια τα ζεβρακια και που μπορω να το προμυθευτω ;

----------


## blackmailer

Σε όλα τα πετ σοπ θα βρείς ποικιλία απο υλικό φωλιάς. Απο απλό νήμα μέχρι ίνες κοκοφοίνικα...διαλέγεις και παίρνεις!! εγώ δίνω και λίγο βαμβάκι στο τελείωμα και τους αρέσει...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σε ολα τα πετ σοπ θα βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεις...!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ πολύ, πολύ όμως, πρόσφατα τους έδωσα το νήμα που φαίνεται στην εικόνα αυτού του σχετικού άρθρου 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%AC%CF%82 , και το χρησιμοποίησαν μια χαρά, επίσης όπως είπε και ο Νεκτάριος τους αρέσει και το βαμβάκι, το έβαλαν και σε εμένα στο τελείωμα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Φοβαμαι να σου πω την αληθεια το βαμβακι γιατι τραβαει και κραταει το υγρο και πολλες φορες κραταει και την υγρασια απο τις κουτσουλιες!!!Τα καναρινια μου και τα παραδεισια δεν χρησιμοποιουν καθολου βαμβακι!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Όταν δίνουμε βαμβάκι δεν το δίνουμε σε αφθονία. Βάζουμε πολύ μικρά κομματάκια, μόνο και μόνο για να καλύψουν τα πουλιά τον πάτο της φωλιάς και να ακουμπάνε τα αυγά σε μαλακό και ζεστό υλικό. Αν θέλουμε, το αναμειγνύουμε με το νήμα... θα είναι καλύτερα. Επομένως, όχι μεγάλες ποσότητες γιατί αλλιώς συμβαίνει αυτό που είπε ο Μάριος!

----------


## giorgos@

πηγα και μου εδωσαν κατι σαν μικρες κλοστουλες ασπρες .τις εβαλα να δω τι θα γινει

----------


## Efthimis98

Ίσως το χειρότερο υλικό που είχαν να σου δώσουν...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εμένα μόνο το πάτο της φωλιάς έχουν καλύψει με το βαμβάκι, το υπόλοιπο είναι όλο νήμα!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

> πηγα και μου εδωσαν κατι σαν μικρες κλοστουλες ασπρες .τις εβαλα να δω τι θα γινει


να τις δουμε σε φωτο; 

γιατι εχει βγει υλικο με κομμενες σε μικρο μηκος κλωστες και οχι τοσο ευκαμπτες οσο οι γνωστες που πλεκονται στα ποδια .Αν ειναι αυτες οι καινουργιες ειναι οκ 

οι αλλες ειναι βαμβακερες αλλα επικινδυνες για να εμπλακουν στα ποδια των νεοσσων

----------


## giorgos@



----------


## blackmailer

αμα δώσει και βαμβάκι στο τέλος και καλυφθούν οι κλωστές εγώ νομίζω είναι κομπλέ...

----------


## giorgos@

φτιαχνων την φωλια πανω στην φωλια.θα εχω προβλημα ;

----------


## giorgos@

στρωνουν την φωλια πανω απο την ξυλινη φωλια τι να κανω

----------


## blackmailer

θα διαλέξουν τελικά το εσωτερικό της κλειστής φωλιάς, μην αγχώνεσαι...δοκιμές κάνουν πιστεύω!

----------


## giorgos@

και εναν οχι ; την περισοτερη την εχουν φτιαξει η θυληκια καθεται στην μεση και αυτο την χτυζει γυρο γυρο

----------


## Efthimis98

Ανεβάζεις την φωλιά τέρμα επάνω, όσο πιο κοντά στην οροφή!!

----------


## giorgos@

και να τους την χαλασω .νομιζω οτι ξερουν τη κανουν

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα την ξανά χτίσουν... Καλού κακού βάλε μου μία φωτο εδώ πως την έχουν χτίσει για να σου πω. Μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνη και για τα αυγά και για τους νεοσσούς!!

----------


## giorgos@

φαινεται να ξερουν το κενο αναμεσα στην φωλια και τα καγγελα το μπαζοσαν με κλοστη οποτε δεν μου παει η καρδια να την χαλάσω

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξέρω... θα κάνουν αρκετές μέρες για να την ολοκληρώσουν, ειδικά αν προσπαθήσουν να την τελειοποιήσουν ( κλειστή και από πάνω ) ! Μέσα στην φωλιά θα είναι καλύτερα, σίγουρα. Αν και είναι ακόμη στο αρχικό στάδιο η φωλιά, δεν την προχώρησαν και τόσο!! Εγώ σου είπα την γνώμη, πράξε όπως νομίζεις εσύ καλύτερα, ότι κάνεις, να το κάνεις τώρα που είναι ακόμη αρχή!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιώργο, έκανες αυτή την ερώτηση και σε άλλο θέμα, ανοιγμένο ειδικά γι' αυτό το θέμα. Γιατί τα μπερδεύεις και κάνεις off topic?

----------


## giorgos@

σορρυ μπερδευτικα

----------


## jk21

το υλικο τελικα ειναι το παλιο ειδος ,με τα γνωστα προβληματα μπλεξιματος 
εγω θα το φοβομουνα ....

----------


## giorgos@

δεν νομιζω το περιεργοζονται και  δεν το απορρυπτουν

----------


## jk21

το προβλημα θα υπαρξει (αν υπαρξει ) εντος φωλιας ,στα μπλεγμενα σε αυτο ποδαρακια των νεοσσων  ... ευχομαι οχι

----------


## giorgos@

εφταξα ένα τετραγωνο με λεπτο ξυλο και το ακουμπησα πανω ετσι είναι ασφαλεις 

εβαλαν και βαμβακι

----------


## giorgos@

λετε να εχω προβλημα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Tο καλυτερο για εμενα υλικο,και οχι μονο για εμενα αλλα και για τα πτηνα αυτα ειναι οι κλωστες κοκοφοινικα και ο καφε σπαγγος(ληνατσα για φωλιες )!


επειδη τα πουλια εκει μεσα θα κατουρανε ολα τους και θα γινει σαν την λασπη λογω της υγρασιας που θα εχει η φωλια ,ελπιζω να μην εχεις προβληματα με κολλημενα δακτυλα στα πουλακια,κολλημενα αυγα μεταξυ τους και με την φωλια και στην τελικη να χασεις και κανα πουλακι!!Νομιζω οτι τα παρουσιαζω λιγο τραγικα,αλλα επειδη την ειχα πατησει μια φορα και επαθα τετοια πραγματα με το βαμβακι και με αυτη την ασπρη κλωστη σου το λεω για να μην συμβει κατι στα φιλαρακια σου!!!
Τωρα να τους βγαλεις οοοτι εχουν κανει δεν ξερω δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει καποια λυση πλεον...φυσικα περιμενουμε και τους πιο εμπειρους!!! :Happy:

----------


## giorgos@

να τους την χαλασω και να βαλω αυτό το νημα;

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα δυσκολευτούν πάρα πολύ... μέχρι να την χτίσουν θα περάσουν αρκετές μέρες και ήδη φαίνεται πως δυσκολεύονται. Αν δεις, δεν έχουν δώσει καν σχήμα στην φωλιά... αυτό που φαίνεται είναι ο πάτος της. Είναι πολύ μεγάλη η επιφάνεια. Μέχρι να την καλύψουν και από επάνω, θα περάσουν μέρες. Αν θες περιμένεις... ειδικά μπορείς αν τα έχεις σε εσωτερικό χώρο. Θα μου πεις, η ίδιο επιφάνεια δεν είναι και μέσα στην φωλιά; Ναι, απλά εκεί υπάρχουν τα τοιχώματα, κάτι που πρέπει να κάνουν αυτά τώρα με το νήμα. Η φωλιά αν δεν την παρατήσουν, θα γίνει κάπως έτσι:





Αν θες να πετύχει το εγχείρημα, πρέπει να δώσεις και πιο σκληρό υλικό, όπως ίνες από φοίνικα -τα βρίσκεις στα πετ σοπ πανεύκολα- και ξερό γρασίδιπου θα μαζέψεις εσύ και θα τους το δώσεις. Αν και χλωρό να είναι, πάλι θα το χρησιμοποιήσουν και θα ξεραθεί όταν θα μπει στην φωλιά. Πρώτα όμως πρέπει να το μαζέψεις από μέρος που να μην είναι πολυσύχναστο -πάρκα κτλ. - και να το πλύνεις πολλές φορές, να το αφήνεις να στεγνώνει και ξανά πλύσιμο - στέγνωμα!! Αυτά από εμένα!!

----------


## giorgos@

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

----------


## giorgos@

εάν αφερουσα το πανω μερος από την φωλια και εμεναν τα τοιχοματα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παιδια δεν ειναι ολα τα ζεμπρακια με αυτη την νονοτροπια να χτιζουν το καλαθι μιας και δεν εχουν αυτην την αναγκη αφου εχουν ετοιμη τη φωλια,απλα χτιζουν ενα μαλακο στρωμα...
Απλα το αρσενικο θα στιβιαζει εκει μεχρι να του βαζεις υλικο μιας και αν διαβασες τα καταλληλα αρθρα τα αρσενικα μεχρι να εχουν θα βαζουν!
Αν κανει κατι πιστευω θα κανει κατι τετοιο
  και τιποτα παραπερα!!Δεν ξερω αν θα επρεπε να την διαλησεις και να του ξαναεδινες απο την αρχη...προς το παρον αστα ετσι οπως εχουν και αν θες σταματα να δινεις μπαμπακι και δωσε απο τις κλωστες που σου ειπα,αν δεις το πρωτο αυγο παιρνεις αμεσως τα νηματα γιατι το αρσενικο θα συνεχισει να χτιζει και μπορει να τα κουκουλωσει κιολας! :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι, αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή υπάρχουν τα τοιχώματα της φωλιάς να καλύπτουν το κενό που αφήνει από επάνω και το θηλυκό να νιώθει ασφάλεια. Βεβαίως, μπορεί να την χτίζουν όπως ενός καναρινιού, αλλά θα έχουν ανασφάλεια. Άσε που με την παραμικρή κίνηση στον χώρο θα αγχώνονται. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει με του κλειστού τύπου φωλιών. Αυτό που είπε ο Μάριος, αυτό είπα και εγώ παραπάνω.
Αν δεν θες να διαλύσεις την φωλιά, θα ανοίξεις το καπάκι της φωλιάς και θα βάλεις την μισοχτισμένη φωλιά μέσα. Θα πάρεις την ξύλινη φωλιά και θα την βάλεις όσο πιο ψηλά γίνεται... ! Τώρα αν θες, άσε την και έτσι, όχι ότι θα γίνει κάτι, απλά είναι πολύ πιθανό είτε να ολοκληρωθεί μετά από κάποιες μέρες, είτε να κουραστούν, να την παρατήσουν και να αρχίσουν να την χτίζουν με καινούργιο υλικό μέσα στο κουτί.

----------


## giorgos@

εγω να παρω καινουργιο υλικο να τους το βαλω η να την διαλυσω

----------


## giorgos@

][/URL]

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν θες, ανέβαζε τις φωτογραφίες σε μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος... θα ήταν καλύτερα. Όπως κρίνεις εσύ, εμείς σου είπαμε τις γνώμες μας στα προηγούμενα ποστ. Αν θες να την φτιάξουν από επάνω, αγοράζεις και άλλο πιο σκληρό υλικό, όπως ίνες κοκοφοίνικα ή αποξεραίνεις γρασίδι και αφού το έχεις αποστειρώσει τους το δίνεις. Αν θες και τα δύο μαζί, θα φτιάξουν μία φωλιά χάρμα οφθαλμών. Αν πάλι δεν θες, απλά τοποθετείς το υλικό έτσι όπως είναι μέσα στο ξύλινο κουτί και το ανεβάζεις πιο ψιλά!!

----------


## giorgos@

μαλλον θα κανω ο δευτερο .το θεμα είναι ότι η ορωφη του κλουβιου δεν είναι επιπεδη και δεν ξερω εάν θα προσαρμοστουν μεσα η θα ξανα αρχισουν να χτιζουν πανω η καπου αλλου

----------


## giorgos@

και επιδη την φωλια την βαζω μεσα πειραζει να αφήσω το καπακι ανοιχτο για να βλεπω τι γινεται

----------


## blackmailer

εαν αφήσεις ανοιχτό το καπάκι χάνεις το θετικό της κλειστής φωλιάς...οτι δλδ δεν θα χρειαστεί να χτίσουν για να την κλείσουν!!! όσο δεν είναι κλειστή η φωλιά αυτά θα χτίζουν μέχρι να έχει μόνο ένα άνοιγμα για να μπαινοβγαίνουν!!! δεν θέλουν να είναι εκτεθειμένα τα συγκεκριμένα πουλάκια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κανονικά έπρεπε να έχεις πορτάκι στα πλάγια, και να μπαίνει εκεί η φωλιά, εξωτερικά. Βέβαια, μπορείς να ελέγχεις τι γίνεται και από την τρύπα που είναι μπροστά χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ανοίγεις το καπάκι.

----------


## giorgos@

μεχρι τωρα εχουν κανει μια φωλια πανω στην φωλαι μια μεσα σε μια ταιστρα και μια σε ενα καλαθακι . τις χαλασα και εβαλα το νημα μεσα στην κακονικη φωλια την οποια εβαλα πανα πανω και αφαιρεσα καθε μερος το οποιο θα μπορουσαν να κανουν φωλια.ο αρσενικος εμπαινε μεσα στην φωλια ,την κληστη ,κανονικη  και την περιεργαζοταν.ειπα και εγω οτι επιτελους τελιωσε. μεχρι να παρατηρισω οτι την επωμενη μερα εμπαινε μεσα επαιρνε το νημα εβγαινε και εστρωνε κατω μια φωλια .την διαλυσα και αυτην μια και αυτη αποτυχιμενη και απο τοτε ουτε ξαναποσπαθησαν να φτιαξουν οτου μπηκαν μεσα στην κανονικη φωλια. τι να κανω

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπόν.... όταν λες καλαθάκι, τι καλαθάκι είναι αυτό; Σαν των καναρινιών; Μήπως η φωλιά είναι μεγάλη για ζεμπρακια; Συνήθως για τα ζεμπράκια έχουν μικρότερες ξύλινες φωλιές, όχι αυτές που έχουν τα μπάτζυ. Αν δεν μπουν σε λίγες μέρες στην ξύλινη, αφαίρεσε την και βάλε την καλαθωτή, δεν πειράζει αν είναι ανοιχτή από πάνω, αφού προτιμούν εκείνη από την κλειστή...

----------


## giorgos@

Την φωλια την φτιαξαμε τωρα το θεμα ειναι οτι τα εβαλα αναγκαστηκα και χωρις προετοιμασια (διατροφικη) λογο του οτι τα πουλια δεν τρωνε τπτ.μονο μαρουλι ,ουτε αυγο ,ουτε αυγοτρωφη θα εχω θεμα

----------


## blackmailer

Γιώργο όταν λές αναγκαστικά τι εννοείς; γιατί αναγκάστηκες; Τα ζεμπρα γενικά δεν θέλουν ιδιαίτερη προετοιμασία για να αναπαραχθούν...αλλά η λήψη των διάφορων βιταμινών και ιχνοστοιχείων είναι απαραίτητη για την υγεία γενικότερα του πουλιού. Εάν δεν έχουν καλή άμυνα πως θα αντιμετωπίσει ο οργανισμός το κρύο του χειμώνα π.χ. ή την εξουθένωση απο τις 2-3 γέννες που μπορεί να έρθουν;; Αυτά είναι ερωτήματα πολύ σημαντικά που πρέπει να λυθούν για να έχεις ένα υγειές σμήνος.

----------


## giorgos@

Τα σκεφτικα ολα οπως τα λες αλλα τωρα ειναι αργα .τι να κανω να παρω βιταμινη στο νερο η υπαρχει καποιο κολπο να φανε αυγο

----------


## blackmailer

υπάρχουν σκευάσματα διάφορα που μπορείς να βάλεις στο νερό, τόσο ασβέστιο όσο και πολυβιταμίνες...Εγώ μόνο 1-2 φορές είχα δώσει μια πολυβιταμίνη στην αυγοτροφή οπότε δεν είμαι και πολύ ειδικός να σου πώ για τα συμπληρώματα!!! περίμενε τους εμπειρότερους...επίσης δες στην ενότητα των καναρινιών που έχουν αναλυθεί πιο πολλά θέματα και μπορείς να πάρεις απο εκεί πληροφορίες.

----------


## giorgos@

8η  θυλικα καθεται μεσα ,εγω τους βαζω αυγο μηπως και τσιμπισουν.υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην κανει αυγα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το σουπιοκόκκαλο το τσιμπάνε; Είναι πολύ σημαντικό για να πάρει η θηλυκιά το κατάλληλο ασβέστιο που χρειάζεται για να δημιουργήσει και να γεννήσει τα αυγά. Για να καταλάβεις η δική μου μικρή, μέχρι να τελειώσει με τις γέννες, έφερε στο μισό τους δύο σουπιοκόκκαλα, και ταυτόχρονα έτρωγε και αυγό.

----------


## giorgos@

Οχι ειναι απο πετ σοπ και δεν τρωει τπτ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εμένα από πετ σοπ είναι και τρώνε τα πάντα, απλά παίζει ρόλο και ο χαρακτήρας του κάθε πουλιού  :winky:  Ίσως, και λέω ίσως γιατί καλύτερα είναι να σου απαντήσουν και οι πιο έμπειροι, να πρέπει να της δώσεις συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου στο νερό της.

----------


## giorgos@

Της πηρα και για δοκιμη πετρα ασβεστιου

----------


## giorgos@

Εαν δεν παρει ασβεστιο δεν θα κανει αυγα ;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το ασβέστιο χρησιμεύει στο να δημιουργηθεί το κέλυφος (το τσόφλι) του αυγού, που είναι και το τελικό στάδιο πριν το γεννήσει (αν δεν λέω κάτι σωστά, με διορθώνετε). Αν δεν της παρέχεται το απαραίτητο ασβέστιο είναι πιθανόν να μην μπορέσει να σχηματίσει σωστά το τσόφλι, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι πιθανόν μαλακό, και να δυσκολευτεί στο να το γεννήσει. Διάβασε αυτό το άρθρο και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ καλύτερα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...360#post632360 . 

Παρόλα αυτά πιστεύω πως όταν το ζητήσει ο οργανισμός της, είναι πιθανόν να πάει και να τσιμπήσει όπως έκανε και σε εμένα. Πάντα τσιμπούσε σουπιοκόκκαλο, αλλά όταν ήταν να γεννήσει, κατέβαζε απίστευτες ποσότητες, με αποτέλεσμα να γεννήσει 6 αυγά συνολικά, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα παρόλο το νεαρό της ηλικίας της που εμένα με φόβιζε.

----------


## blackmailer

βάλε της στο κλουβάκι να έχει και πέτρα ασβεστίου και σουπιοκόκκαλο ώστε να διαλέξει ότι θέλει εκείνη...αν δεν τσιμπήσει τπτ απο αυτά μπορείς να δώσει προληπτική δόση απο κάποιο συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου στο νερό...

----------


## giorgos@

Το οτι καθεται στην φωλια και το οτι την φτιαξανε συμενει οτι εςν βαλω συμπληρωμα θα εχω αυγα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι είναι θετικά στοιχεία αυτά που αναφέρεις, και ναι λογικά αν όλα πάνε καλά θα κάνει αυγά. Παρόλα αυτά θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις πως από το "έκανε αυγά" μέχρι το "κλάρωσαν τα πουλάκια", υπάρχει μεγάλη απόσταση, και πάντοτε υπάρχει και ο αστάθμητος παράγοντας! Φυσικά εσύ μπορείς παρέχοντάς τους τα όσα χρειάζονται διατροφικά και αφήνοντάς τα σε ένα ήρεμο περιβάλλον χωρίς να τα ενοχλείς να αυξήσεις τις πιθανότητες να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## giorgos@

Την φωλια την τελιωσανε εχτες.βατεματα δεν εχω δει και το ζευγαρι μου το εδωσε στο πετ σοπ χωρις να ξερω εαν ειναι ζευγαρι .παντος καθαριζονται καθονται μαζι στην φωλια και κοιμουνται μαζι στην φωλια. Εαν πανε ολλα καλα σε ποσες μερες θα εχω αυγο .

----------


## blackmailer

καλά ρε γιώργο συγγνώμη, αφού μόλις τα πήρες απο το μαγαζί ποιος είναι ο λόγος που όπως είχες αναφέρει αναγκάστηκες να τους βάλεις φωλιά; εγώ νόμιζα ότι τα είδες να ζευγαρώνουν συστηματικά...μην προτρέχεις, διάβασε τα αντίστοιχα άρθρα στο φόρουμ και άσε τα πουλιά κατ'αρχήν να μἀθουν το νέο τους περιβάλλον. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να έχεις επιτυχημένη γέννα αμέσως μόλις τα έφερες σπίτι και χωρίς να ξέρεις τα βασικά περι αναπαραγωγής;; Για την καλή υγεία των πτηνών σου , που δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα εαν εσύ θες ντε και καλά σε ένα μήνα απογόνους, θα σε συμβούλευα να διαβάσεις πολύ και να τα αφήσεις χωρίς φωλιές κτλ και απο την Άνοιξη πάλι με το καλό προσπαθείς μετά απο διατροφική προετοιμασία κατάλληλη...
Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω!

----------


## giorgos@

Αναγκαστηκα εβαλα την φωλια λογω του οτι ηθυλικια ξεπουπουίζε το αρσενικο και εβαζε τα πουπουλα σε μια ταιστρα και κοθοταν μεσα.οσο για το διαβασμα ουτε τεμπελεις ειμαι ουτε ανυμπορος να διαβασω .πριν τα παρω διαβασα τα παντα σχετικα με το ιδος σε ολους τους τομεις.τωρα στο οτι εγω θελω απογωνους σου απαντησα ποιο πανω αφου οπως καταλαβαινεις ουτε πουλια μου λειπουν ουτε θα το δω οικονομικα 
φιλικα παντα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ούτε εγώ πιστεύω πως η καλύτερη κίνηση ήταν να τους βάλεις φωλιά, θα μπορούσες απλώς να τα χωρίσεις για λίγο διάστημα μέχρι να μπει ο χειμώνας, να μειωθούν οι ώρες του φωτός και τότε δεν θα έκαναν κάτι από μόνα τους. Παρόλα αυτά τώρα έχεις ξεκινήσει οπότε εδώ είναι το άρθρο που χρειάζεσαι καθώς αναφέρει αναλυτικά με συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς ημερών το πότε θα γίνει το κάθε τι http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%AC%CF%82, να είναι καλά ο Ευθύμης που το έγραψε. Όταν λοιπόν κάνεις έρευνα για κάποιο πουλάκι που θέλεις να αποκτήσεις, μην ξεχνάς τα ποικίλα άρθρα που υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ, τα περισσότερα που έχω μάθει εγώ για τα πτηνά μου, από εδώ τα ξέρω  :winky:  Άσε που αφού έβαλες τη φωλιά  μόνο και μόνο επειδή τον ξεπουπούλιαζε, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγχώνεσαι για το πότε και αν θα έρθουν αυγά, δες το χαλαρά και όλα θα γίνουν! Όπως ξέρεις δεν είναι ρολόι τα πουλάκια, θα κάνουν αυγά όποτε θέλουν εκείνα, όχι όποτε θέλουμε εμείς  :Happy:

----------


## giorgos@

Το οτι ανχωνομαι δεν ειναι για τα αυγα αλλα για τα ιδια τα πουλια τα οποια χωρις ασβεστιο κυνδινευουν .να τα χωρισω πως με χωρισμα δεν γινεται γιατι το κλουβι εχε6 σχιμα περιπλοκο η να παρω καινουργιο κλουβι και να ειναι αλουδεν νομιζω πως ειναι η τελεια λυση

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για αυτό σου λέμε ότι μπορείς να πάρεις κάποιο συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου προκειμένου να πάρουν αυτό που χρειάζονται. Μόνο όμως αν είσαι 100% σίγουρος ότι δεν αγγίζουν το σουπιοκόκκαλο, γιατί όπως είναι κακή και η έλλειψη ασβεστίου, είναι εξίσου κακή και η υπερβολική χορήγησή του. Επίσης, ίσως φταίει και το γεγονός πως τα πουλιά είναι σχετικά νέα στο περιβάλλον τους, οπότε ίσως να μην έχουν συνηθίσει ακόμα ή να μην γνωρίζουν την ύπαρξή του σουπιοκόκκαλου. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το αφήνεις μόνιμα μέσα και προσπαθείς καθημερινά να φάνε αυγό, βάζοντάς το στο κλουβί τους.  :winky:

----------


## giorgos@

Ο αρσενικος τσιμπαει την πετρα ασβεστιου και φαγανε και τα δυο αυγο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τέλεια! Πολύ θετικό αυτό, λογικά όταν το χρειαστεί ο οργανισμός της, θα πάει να τσιμπήσει και εκείνη!

----------


## giorgos@

Οδεν καθονται μεσα  αλλα δεν πειραζει ετσι θα κατσουν οταν τα κανουν τα αυγα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από τη στιγμή που την έχουν ολοκληρώσει, δεν έχουν λόγο να κάθονται για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα μέσα στη φωλιά. Μπορεί μέσα στη μέρα να μπαινοβγαίνουν και συνήθως κοιμούνται μέσα το βράδυ.  :winky:

----------


## giorgos@

7ναι το βραδυ κοιμουνται μεσα

----------


## giorgos@

Σημερα ειδα βατεμα ,ενω η θυλικια τσιμπαει την πετρα ασβεστιου

----------


## giorgos@

τους εφτιαξα και αυγοτροφη και δοκιμασανε η θυλικια την τσακισε ..τσιμπαει και αυτη πετρα και σουπιοκοκαλο .το μονο που λειπει ειναι τα αυγα.......

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αρχικά είναι πολύ καλό που δοκίμασαν και έφαγαν αυγοτροφή. Από εκεί και πέρα, αν η φωλιά είναι έτοιμη και έχεις δει βατέματα, περιμένεις τα αυγά 4 ημέρες μετά, όπως αναφέρει το άρθρο που σου είχα παραθέσει σε προηγούμενο ποστ. Παρόλα αυτά, αν τα ζεμπράκια είναι μικρά σε ηλικία, μπορεί απλώς να "πειραματίζονται" ουσιαστικά και να μην έχεις αυγά, πολύ απλά διότι δεν μπορούν να αναπαραχθούν ακόμα. Και το δικό μου ζευγάρι είχαν ζευγαρώσει τον Ιούνιο, αλλά η θηλυκιά ήταν μικρή σε ηλικία επομένως δεν είχαν κάνει αυγά. Ζευγάρωσαν ξανά τέλος Αυγούστου που η μικρή είχε μεγαλώσει λίγο και έκαναν επιτυχώς πλέον 3 αυγά. Άρα, αυτό που θα πρέπει να ψάξεις είναι η ηλικία των πτηνών σου, βέβαια από πετ σοπ είναι δύσκολο να την βρεις εκτός και αν ως εκ θαύματος είχαν δαχτυλίδι. Και τα δικά μου από πετ σοπ είναι, την ηλικία του αρσενικού δεν τη γνωρίζω, του θηλυκού την υπολογίζω στο περίπου μιας και όταν την πήρα είχε ακόμα μαύρο στη μύτη της όπως όλα τα μικρά ζεμπράκια.

----------


## giorgos@

Ηλικια δεν ξερω παντος στο πετ σοπ μου ειπαν οτι εαν καποια στιγμη θελω να τα βαλω για αναπαραγωγη μπορω .τωρα αλιθεια ψεματα για να μου πουλησουν υλικο και φωλια δεν ξερω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλά και εμένα μου είχαν πει ότι ο αρσενικός είναι τεσσάρων μηνών, αλλά πολύ αμφιβάλλω ότι ήταν τόσο, η πλειοψηφία των πετ σοπ λένε αυτό που θέλουν να ακούσεις.
 Πάντως από ότι βλέπω στα ποστ σου, είπες ότι είδες βατέματα στις 12/9. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι αυτή ήταν η πρώτη μέρα, τότε μετρώντας 4 ημέρες, τα περιμένεις γύρω στις 15/9 - 16/9.

----------


## giorgos@

Εχω δει θεματα που αυγα κανου μετα απο 20 μερες μετα την φωλια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από όσα έχω διαβάσει, αν τα πουλιά είναι ικανά για αναπαραγωγή και *έχουν γίνει βατέματα,*τότε τα γεννούν μετά από 4 ημέρες (μιλάω πάντα για ζεμπράκια, για άλλα είδη δεν γνωρίζω). Ίσως στις περιπτώσεις που έχεις διαβάσει να είχαν φτιάξει τη φωλιά αλλά να μην ήταν έτοιμα για αναπαραγωγή και να μην είχαν ζευγαρώσει. Από όσα γνωρίζω εγώ, αν βατεύονται και έχει αυγά, θα τα κάνει, δεν μπορεί να περιμένει 20 μέρες.  ::

----------


## giorgos@

Βατεμα εχω δει ενα .ο αρσενικο πιδιξε πανω της και φτερουγιζε  μετα δεν ειδα γιατι δεν ηθελα να τα τρωμαξω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπορεί να έχουν κάνει και άλλα απλώς εσύ να μην τα έχεις δει, δεν είναι σίγουρο. Κοίτα, από τη στιγμή που δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αυτή τη στιγμή αν θα κάνουν αυγά ή όχι και απλά έβαλες τη φωλιά γιατί μαδιόντουσταν, το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι υπομονή. Μην ξεχνάς ότι θα κάνουν αυτό που θέλουν, τη στιγμή που το θέλουν εκείνα, όχι όποτε το ελπίζουμε εμείς  :winky:  Εκείνα γνωρίζουν καλύτερα από όλους τη φύση τους!

----------


## giorgos@

Δεν ανχονομαι απλα δεν ειναι και λιγο να κανουν αυγα.παντος εαν δεν ηταν ετοιμα δεν νομιζω να καναν τοσα πραγματα τα οποια διχνουν να ειναι ετοιμα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το ξέρω και σε καταλαβαίνω, και εγώ χάρηκα όταν μου έκαναν αυγά. Δεν περιγράφεται το συναίσθημα. Απλά είναι πολύ γρήγορα ακόμα για να συμπεράνουμε αν θα κάνουν ή όχι! Αφού έχουν ξεκινήσει λογικά θα κάνουν. Το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις εσύ είναι να τα διατηρείς καθαρά και να τα φροντίζεις με φρέσκο φαγητό και νεράκι (όπως ήδη κάνεις, είμαι σίγουρη), όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα τα κάνουν εκείνα όταν είναι η ώρα!

----------


## giorgos@

Φυσικα και δεν παρεμβαινω κ περιμενω απλα την εχω παθει με ενα ζευγαρι μπατζι.ηταν πειρωμενα κ τα δυο με 3 μηνες αναπαραγωγηκη προετοιμασια κ ολα καλα.η μερες περνουσαν κ αυγα τπτ μεχρι που με την υπομονη μου φτασαμε 2 μη ες μετα μονο με ζευγαρωματα χωρις αυγα.φετος η θυλικια αρρωστισε και προσορινα δεν τα βλεπω για α απαραγωγη.σορρυ εαν ειναι off topic αλλα θελω να σου δικαιολογιθω

----------


## giorgos@

Τελικα δεν με θελει η αναπαραγωγη. Ενω ολα εδειχναν οτι ηταν ετοιμη για αυγο(τσιμπαγε παρα πολυ σουπιοκοκαλο ,τσακιζε την αυγοτροφη ,οι 3 τελευτεες κουτσουλιες τις ηταν νερουλες ) ,παω να φυσιξω το φαι τους και τι να δω οαρσενικος εχει χαλασει την φωλια  ,επαιρνε το νημα και το αφηνε στο πατο με αποτελεσμα η φωλια να χασει το σχημα της.Τι νσα πανω τι να κανω το που νυωθω οτι την αναπαραγωγη χανω .αστιακι :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιατί θες να τα αναπαράξεις τώρα;; Αφού αυτά δεν θέλουν, γιατί συνεχίζεις να προσπαθείς να τα πυρώσεις και ειδικά όταν είσαι εκτός εποχής. Περίμενε μέχρι τον Μάρτιο και ξεκίνα κανονικά, με διατροφή ένα μήνα πριν κ.α !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Συγνώμη Γιώργο αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ευθύμη. Μας είχες πει πως τους έβαλες φωλιά επειδή το ένα μαδούσε το άλλο, ναι ένας λόγος που το κάνουν αυτό είναι επειδή θέλουν να ζευγαρώσουν, όμως μπορεί να υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι τους οποίους δεν έψαξες ούτε συζήτησες εδώ! Και εμένα η θυληκιά είχε φτάσει να αφήσει "καραφλό" ένα σημείο στον αρσενικό γιατί τον μαδούσε, τους έβαλα ένα σπάγκο για να απασχολείται και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε εκεί. Μου λες πως δεν σε νοιάζουν οι αναπαραγωγές αυτή τη στιγμή και δεν αγχώνεσαι για τα αυγά αλλά συνέχεια ρωτάς πότε και αν θα έχεις αυγά. Αφού βλέπεις ότι τα πουλιά δεν είναι έτοιμα και χαλάνε τη φωλιά, βγάλτη. Άστα να συνηθίσουν το χώρο τους και εσένα μιας και από ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι λίγο καιρό μαζί σου. Στο ξαναείπα σε προηγούμενο ποστ, επειδή εμείς επιθυμούμε κάτι από τα πουλιά δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το κάνουν κιόλας. Εμείς πρέπει να πηγαίνουμε με τους δικούς τους ρυθμούς, όχι το αντίθετο! 

Όλα αυτά δεν τα λέω για να φανώ η έξυπνη και δεν θέλω να τα πάρεις στραβά. Αλλά καμιά φορά όταν ζορίζουμε κάποιες καταστάσεις δεν έχουν καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## giorgos@

Οπως σου ειπαμε στεναχωρισε επιδη εφτασα κατα την γνωμη μου πολυ κοντα.ευθυμη δεν τα πυρωσα οτου ξερω πως γινεται στα παραδεισια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κοίτα, πιστεύω πως ακόμα και αυγά να έχει ένα ζευγάρι πουλιών και πάλι δεν είσαι κοντά στο να αποκτήσεις νέα πουλιά. Και αυτό γιατί από όσα έχω διαβάσει (όχι μόνο άρθρα αλλά και παλαιότερα θέματα με αναπαραγωγές μελών του forum), μπορούν να πάνε στραβά τόσα πολλά πράγματα από τη γέννηση ενός αυγού μέχρι τη στιγμή που θα κλαρώσουν τα νέα πουλάκια, πράγματα που δεν μπορούμε πάντα να ελέγξουμε και να αντιμετωπίσουμε εγκαίρως, που ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος ότι το κατάφερες!

Όσο για το πύρωμα, το γεγονός πως υπάρχει διαθέσιμη φωλιά είναι ένα ξεκάθαρο σημάδι για τα ζεμπράκια ειδικά που γενικώς φημίζονται για την εύκολη αναπαραγωγή τους, πως η πιο μεγάλη ώρα είναι τώρα που λέμε!!

----------

